# Lenovo Acronis Backup



## reini (31 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche erfolglos mit der Acronis True Image 2020 CD zu booten um ein Backup vom Lenovo ThinkPad durchzuführen.

Nach dem Booten erscheint oben links zwar Auswahl. Wenn ich die Zahl 1 eingebe passiert nichts, nach einige Sekunden startet das Notebook normal auf.

Mit den Dell, HP, und Toshiba Geräten hats bis jetzt immer einwandfrei funktioniert.

Hatte jemand von euch ein ähnliches Problem mit Lenovo?


Danke.


Gruss Reini


----------



## faust (31 März 2021)

Hallo Reini,

bist du sicher, dass die Tastatureingabe auch wirklich angenommen wurde?
Gibt es eine sichtbare Aktion auf dem Bildschirm, wenn du z.B. die anderen Optionen anwählst?


Gruß, Fred


----------



## reini (31 März 2021)

Hallo Fred



faust schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass die Tastatureingabe auch wirklich angenommen wurde?



Nein.
Das Notebook ist neu. Eine defekte Taste kann ich ausschliessen.

Hallo Fred



faust schrieb:


> Gibt es eine sichtbare Aktion auf dem Bildschirm, wenn du z.B. die anderen Optionen anwählst?



Die beiden anderen Aktionen reagieren auch nicht.

Gruss Reini


----------



## faust (31 März 2021)

Dann hört es sich für mich so an, als ob zum Zeitpunkt des CD-Bootvorgangs die Tastatur noch nicht aktiv ist.
Ein weiterer Test diesbezüglich: Kannst du ins BIOS wechseln?


----------



## reini (31 März 2021)

faust schrieb:


> Kannst du ins BIOS wechseln?


Ja, ins BIOS komme ich.


----------



## blackpeat (31 März 2021)

Vllt. ist SecureBoot an und Acronis ist nicht freigegeben, also im UEFI secure boot ausschalten.

UEFI ist der nachfolger von BIOS. Waren die Laptops wo es klappt vllt. etwas älter?


----------



## reini (31 März 2021)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Vllt. ist SecureBoot an und Acronis ist nicht freigegeben, also im UEFI secure boot ausschalten.



Secure Boot ist bereits ausgeschaltet.



blackpeat schrieb:


> Waren die Laptops wo es klappt vllt. etwas älter?


Ja, die anderen Laptops sind älter.

Habe von Acronis Support den Tipp bekommen ein Boot Medium von 2021 zu erstellen.
Die 2021 Version hat auch nichts gebracht, bzw. das gleiche Fehlerbild.

Gruss Reini


----------



## JSEngineering (31 März 2021)

Dumme Frage: Gibst Du die 1 über die AlphaNum-Tastatur ein oder über den Num-Block? --> Taste NumLock aktiv?


----------



## reini (31 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Gibst Du die 1 über die AlphaNum-Tastatur ein oder über den Num-Block? --> Taste NumLock aktiv?



Über die AlphaNum-Tastatur, der NumLock ist nicht aktiv.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (31 März 2021)

Jetzt wurde die 1 angenommen. Musste eine USB Tastatur anschliessen.

Was muss man im BIOS ändern damit die Tastatur während dem Booten aktiv ist?


Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (7 April 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Was muss man im BIOS ändern damit die Tastatur während dem Booten aktiv ist?



Hallo zusammen

Update: Ein Kollege hat mit seinem Lenovo Notebook (P-Serie) das gleiche Problem.

Vielleicht findet der Lenovo Support noch die Lösung. 

Sonst mache ich das Backup weiterhin mit der externen USB Tastatur.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2021)

Gibt es im Bios eine Einstellung 





> [h=1]Legacy USB Support[/h]



Falls ja: mal Einschalten


----------



## reini (7 April 2021)

Nein, es gibt nur den USB Port.

Gruss Reini


----------

